
Vim Plugins You Should Know About, Part III: matchit.vim - twampss
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/vim-plugins-matchit-vim/
======
there
i was about to post a snarky comment about how it doesn't work with ruby, but
the last line of the post points to a ruby-specific version of the plugin that
is needed.

